# Emersed Hygrophila Angustifolia?



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

hello, i have some H. Angustifolia growing emersed in my new 20g setup and it seems to be doing quite well however, i hear hygro doesnt need high humidity to grow emersed. so i put a small stem of it on my windowsill and now its all shrivled up. should i just give it some time to come back or is it too dry in my room?

Ive been trying to find pics/info on this species emersed but havent found anything helpful.

Thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

No it doesn't need high humidity but the root will need to be in water. The leaves grown in another environment will shrivel but new ones will grow. I have pictures of it flowering. Will try to post later.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

here you go.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

oh that looks awesome! yes, i am keeping the soil very wet.

thanks for the pics. you should post those emersed pics in the plant profile for H. Angustifolia


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh yeah!

There's Hygrophila corymbosa 'compact' on the bottom left too.


----------



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

that looks great! ive been wanting some of that too.


----------

